# What's This: "Suite Integration Toolkit Executable is trying to access the Internet"?



## Son of Spam

*What's This: "Suite Integration Toolkit Executable is trying to access the Internet"?*

ZoneAlarm keeps giving me the above message, even though I tell it to Deny and "Remember this setting."

What is the Suite Integration Toolkit Executable and should I deny or allow it access to the internet?


----------



## Son of Spam

*Re: What's This: "Suite Integration Toolkit Executable is trying to access the Intern*

Sorry to bump my own thread, but it keeps popping up. :normal:


----------



## koala

*Re: What's This: "Suite Integration Toolkit Executable is trying to access the Intern*

"The Suite Integration Toolkit is a helper program developed by Microsoft for setting up multiple programs in one single, fluent suite. It is used by Microsoft for several programs, including Visual Basic Express."

It looks safe enough to allow access as it's related to Microsoft's Visual Studio. It's probably auto-updating and needs you to set Zone Alarm to 'allow' and 'remember'.


----------

